# 2001 Maxima GLE Bose subwoofer Problem



## jashan (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, I have nissan maxima GLE 2001 and it has factory installed bose system. My rear subwoofer giving me a problem, it sounds intermittantly means when I tap it from the top it souns for couple of sencods and then stop again. I have checked all the wirings of the subwoofer but it still the same. Please suggest some alternative if I have to install the aftermarket subwoofer or what else I should check in order to make it work.

Thank You.


----------



## Rye (Jun 29, 2011)

well to replace it will cost you a fortune, but certain audio shops have a converter box assembly if u wanted to hook up an aftermarket sub. Without this converter the bose head unit and speakers will not work with the aftermarket sub.


----------

